# Vintage Simplicity... Now this is tempting !!!



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

$150

Simplicity Sno-Away Snowblower, 70s era, single stage, includes push blade and chains.


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/364656521029222


Actually, it's a model W from 1967-1969.
The last of their long production of walk behind tractors.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What a beast. Wonder if there are any other attachments still available for it? Looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Reminds me of the David Bradley. This type goes back to the 40s, maybe even to the 30s.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Sure wish this was closer to me, I would have to have that. I owned one a few years back and I put a Sulky on it and would ride it around the neighborhood and turn a few heads. Only attachment I had was the push blade, would have loved to have the snowblower.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought one of these in the fall of 2014 as a project. The attraction, besides the tractor, was the chop saw. I haven't used it as I'm not sure of the integrity of the teeth.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Can you say TRACTION?


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

The wheel weights remind me of Air-cooled VW flywheels.


----------

